# Is it true about ibenu ?



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

Just thought I would share...I heard she ran away with the Circus ........Maybe she will post some pics 
Welcome back Lisa


----------



## ibenu (Apr 21, 2010)

Aaa haaa Your funny, Kooza is the 3rd Cirque show I have been so fortunate to see. We went to Seattle. It was the first and I think the only that has an actual language spoken throughout, English to my happiness!!





I held my breath so many times during this wheel of death they were ridiculous!!! they ran around the outside of the wheels when it was humming along, jumping and skipping rope, very very cool!!

The contortionist girls were sick, like I mean YUCK!! But a must see at the circus for sure!!!





Me and the trapeez girl girl had a falling out otherwise I would have stayed (she thinks she SO good)

Go see it here in a couple weeks if you can it was really fun, much comedy and great band that you get to see this time.

Full preview below..





Thanks for the welcome back Bill!!


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Welcome back Lisa  next time take us with u lol


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

wow! the wheel of death video is awesome. My heart jumped out when one of the performer's legs got tied by the skipping rope. I thought he was gonna fall. 

Great videos. I really hope we get circus shows here sometimes...


----------



## kelly528 (Apr 21, 2010)

Cirque du Soleil is just something else... everybody should go once in their lifetime. Expensive, yes but nothing you can't budget for by the time the next show rolls around. My dad got tix through work a few years ago and I was just amazed... the performers were so good I forgot they were human!!!


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

I wuz in Vegas when I watched the Ka show... definitely did not expect people on ropes to fly down next to my shoulders from behind! very very amazing!


----------

